# ETKA Reveals Powertrain Details for Upcoming Audi S1 or RS 1, At Least 250 hp



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It seems digging deep within the ETKA parts program has paid off in a number of stories for Spanish language car blog ParaisoMotor this morning. In addition to details about the * RS 3 plus * and * A1 Sportback *, they've also stumbled across drivetrain details for the hottest A1 variant we've seen yet.










Look closely at the ETKA screen capture above and you'll see there's a 250-hp 6-speed version of what is being termed "A1 quattro 2.0". Of course that doesn't mention either the S1 or RS 1 names so we'll draw a few conclusions...










*Conclusion #1*
First, we know the A1 quattro is coming. We've * already tested a pre-production prototype of a 1.4 TFSI *. The car was a great package, very composed on ice regardless of it's lack of working ESP system in its preproduction form and also decently quick. We were told then that quattro was on the way and had assumed a 1.4 TFSI quattro was most likely the peak petrol offering for the A1 quattro. This one says "A1" though, so is it possible there'll be an A1 2.0 TFSI quattro? Maybe...










*Conclusion #2*
If the above ETKA does refer to an A1 2.0 TFSI then that suggests the S1 will have even more power - all well and good but we have a theory this is an S1. We're not the only ones who've spotted A1s at Audi's HQ in Ingolstadt with "S1" badged clusters as seen above. The S1 is likely to drop soon and 250 is consistent with power already offered by cars like the TTS and S3. We're guessing this listing is for the S1 but that given ETKA-based leaks on cars like the S7 that may have been easily found via searches, Audi has perhaps tried to hide the S1 in plain site by calling it A1... on ETKA and just as it did in the Audi Forum parking garage with the car shown above in our instrument cluster photo.

When the S1 does finally drop, we expect it to look a LOT like the car in the render at the top. If it drops before the A1 facelift, then the above image should be VERY close to production with latest S-car grille and brightwork. If it drops after the facelift, expect subtle changes in line with the latest S4 and S5.









*Conclusion #3*

We're pretty sure this figure is not that of the also upcoming RS 1. Though we've not heard anything official from Audi regarding the existence of an RS 1 and thus are also unaware of the official drivetrain plan for the car. That said, fans peering underneath A1s in the Audi Forum garage have seen RS1 references on labels and then there's this mule * spied testing a few weeks ago * quite obviously wearing an RS 1 chin.

Given Audi showed a 2.5 TFSI powered A1 concept back at Worthersee last year, we're hoping the RS 1 will get that motor, which would push the car another 100 hp above a 250 hp S1. Either way, we're pretty sure the 250 hp 2.0T A1 in ETKA does not refer to the RS 1.

Read more about the ETKA find at Paraisomotor.com after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It will be called "A1 TFSI quattro", no S or RS1.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt1390 said:


> It will be called "A1 TFSI quattro", no S or RS1.


This may be. ETKA would seem to back up this claim and so it is likely true. The crazy thing here is that we know there will be an S1 because we've seen that cluster. We know there will be an RS 1 because we've seen that test mule. If the A1 2.0 TFSI quattro is just that, then this suggests the S1 will be yet more powerful.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The last i know is that the S1 name gets protected because of historical values and there will be no S1 legacy for the A1.
The only way a A1 can live up to that S1 name is with a 2.5TFSI engine and quattro but that would be to much for a A-Class car price wise.

S1 belong to one Audi and one Audi only.

http://youtu.be/_onMjruyzd0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt1392 said:


> The last i know is that the S1 name gets protected because of historical values and there will be no S1 legacy for the A1.
> The only way a A1 can live up to that S1 name is with a 2.5TFSI engine and quattro but that would be to much for a A-Class car price wise.
> 
> S1 belong to one Audi and one Audi only.
> ...


I understand and respect the argument, but if that's the case then you'd think that decision would be made before they go and produce a production-looking instrument cluster.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It's only a decal on a cluster plate, not special/different compare to a normal cluster.
Maybe a 10-100 Euro development.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt1394 said:


> It's only a decal on a cluster plate, not special/different compare to a normal cluster.
> Maybe a 10-100 Euro development.





















Actually no. It's platinum grey as with all S-car clusters. This looks like a full production S1 cluster. I get your argument but I believe there will be an S1 based on this.


----------



## 4000sfan (Apr 28, 2009)

Does this mean Audi is finally upping the power on the EA888 to 250 - or is this the older engine like in the TTS? Audi has to do something as even non-luxury makes have powerful 4 cylinder turbos. Some of them might not be smooth running engines... but it is strange marketing when Buicks and Hyundai's have 60 more hp (and more torque) from an engine the same size. Not to mention BMW's new 4 cylinder turbo offering 240hp in a lighter vehicle (328). The EA888 with all it's torque made up for the "weight penalty"... but that has been erased.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

4000sfan;bt1398 said:


> Does this mean Audi is finally upping the power on the EA888 to 250 - or is this the older engine like in the TTS? Audi has to do something as even non-luxury makes have powerful 4 cylinder turbos. Some of them might not be smooth running engines... but it is strange marketing when Buicks and Hyundai's have 60 more hp (and more torque) from an engine the same size. Not to mention BMW's new 4 cylinder turbo offering 240hp in a lighter vehicle (328). The EA888 with all it's torque made up for the "weight penalty"... but that has been erased.


Unclear at this time. EA888 is more efficient and likely they'll develop a new high-hp version for next-gen S3/TTS etc. but remains to be seen.


----------

